# Black Tanks



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ok, HOW do you clean your black tank if the campground does NOT have sewer hookups, and on exit they have a black tank dump and a HUGE curly hose thing suspended from a HUGE overhead lift with a nozzle on the end of that hose that is an ominous L shape?? You can't screw it into a quickie flush if you had it, and you can't use it to flush with. Apparantly it was for you to spray off their dumpsite.
This is a major campground, Fall Creek Falls in Tennessee. Anyway...given all that..how do you clean out your black tank????








I heard that LOVES truck stops has a dump that you can use. That true?? If so, can you rely on that? Do ALL?? any of you ever dumped at a LOVES truck stop??








Thanks,
Mark
FYI, Fall Creek Falls is one of the most run down parks I've ever stayed in. The scenery is awesome, but they are not taking care of the park. I'm gonna talk to the park mgr about it. It was completely unacceptable for a major state park. Dirty bath houses, neighbor had to move twice to get electricity, that worked and there are lots of people riding around looking at you but nobody to clean a bath house. Oh, you can walk on their swinging bridges but you can't ride roller blades in there cause it's a "Liability". 
And apparantly it's ok to hang a deer from your tree and gut it whilest the kids ride their bikes by.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

dont talk to the manager -- he doesnt care and that's obvious -- if he doesnt care about the park why will he care about your opinion -- drop the Governor's office a note --now thats how you get attention --

and a free park pass!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I've dumped at truck stops many times. I try to dump nearest the campground (or at). Less weight to tow = best MPG. If there are no hoses to clean well, I just dump, add some water, and finish the job in my hometown dump station.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I bring along some hose adapters, the kind that allow you to attach the quick releases. The adapters even work on a cut off hose. They are only a couple bucks at a hardware store. Haven't come across a hose yet that I could not connect to my quickie flush









Thor


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dump what you can, put 5 gallons of water into the black in drive it home. Somewhere along the way you should have access to a decent dump site.

As for the camp ground I would have to go some where else if the kids could not ride roller blades. There are plenty of activities that will hurt kids in a camp ground if they are not watched but roller blading should not be at the top of their do not do list.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

The short answer to your first question is... you don't! Actually, the setup Thor has is great. I would like to find one!

Somewhere, I wish I could remember where I saw it, there is a guide you can buy that shows every public dump station in the country. That would be handy if you travel alot.

Myself, I don't like to dump at the park. I prefer to let everything slosh around and get a chance to break down first. Also, I have a couple of really nice dump stations close to home, so it all works out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Often I find this type of setup. I try to scout things out before I leave. I'd fill my black tank before going to dump, then dump at their station. Then try to add 5 gallons of water and chemicals. I've let it sit several times, no problems.

The manger of the park doesn't sound like he cares. I'd contact the State parks officials and State legislative rep - let them know how your parks are not your parks are not being maintained.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can try Rv Dumps

Don


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I especially like the RV dump listing. One is included in our hometown. I thought you could use a Loves. But.. I don't know if they have the hookup to spray a tank out.
Yea, I think I'll contact on the state level. However, first I do want to ask the park manager just HOW he/she would clean out a tank with that TALL springy hose setup with a L nozzle on the end. For the life of me, I don't see how you could use it to adjust a snap on nozzle like Thor mentioned. Thor see if you can find that and link us. I should have taken a pic of the setup/or lack thereof.
Mark


----------



## jjdmel (Jan 5, 2004)

We've never emptied the tanks anywhere except the campground we're at. If you dump at a truck stop, does it cost anything or do you have to do anything different like let the cashier know you're using the dump station?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I removed the head off the outside shower and put a hose fitting on it. All I do is turn on the pump,connect the hose to the quickie flush and run the hot water through it. The pressure isn't as good but it works.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

Interesting idea, but I would be really surprised if you get enough pressure from the Outbacks pump for the Quickie-Flush to really do much of anything. You really need a strong jet to blast those tanks clean!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Never would have thought of that John
Plus with hot water going in should loosen any hard stuff right up.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

There is enough pressure to at least push the stuff in the right direction without having the problem Ghosty had. I've only needed to do it off the pump a few times.

John


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have water at your camp site could you top of the black tank with a hose? Seems the more water the better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I removed the head off the outside shower and put a hose fitting on it. All I do is turn on the pump,connect the hose to the quickie flush and run the hot water through it. The pressure isn't as good but it works.
> 
> John
> [snapback]63789[/snapback]​


I'd head off to my local plumbing store and get a backflow value. Not that anything would come up the Quickie Flush, but who know whats on the connector at your local dump station...then you attach your shower to it...









Don't get me wrong, it think this is a good idea, just need to add one more items in my mine to make it a great idea....


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The Quickie flush has a backflow built in. Also I have never used the hose at the dump station for that.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> The Quickie flush has a backflow built in. Also I have never used the hose at the dump station for that.
> 
> John
> [snapback]63994[/snapback]​


How do use the Quickie Flush as the dump station if you don't connect the dump stations water supply? that was the water line I was referring to.


----------

